# Benadryl proactively?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it can be a great idea for immediate reactions. Unfortunately with Misha, her reaction to the rabies vaccine came 2 months later in the form of vasculitis. But I say it is a great idea and it certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know it can be stressful when it's time for your pup to get a Rabies or other vaccine.:nurse: I do not wish to add to that stress, just want to share some information you might find useful. 

This is a link to "CLINICAL APPROACHES TO MANAGING AND TREATING ADVERSE VACCINE REACTIONS" by W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Adverse Reactions to Vaccine: Treatment and Management | Truth4Dogs

Good luck at the vet's!:clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It can't hurt, but I would check with the vet beforehand to know how to time it and what dose to give.

I understand why you are nervous about the rabies vaccine since you have had other animals with adverse reactions, but I will take this as an opportunity to remind everyone that adverse reactions to vaccines are rare in people and in our companion animals. Without immunization we would still be dying in droves from small pox, polio and measles and we wouldn't ever let our dogs meet other dogs for fear of rabies and distemper.

I hope it all goes smoothly for you and your pup. Javelin is scheduled to get his rabies first one year dose on September 5th (Lily's birthday, hopefully she will give good luck).


----------

